# FR: au nord / dans le nord - à l'ouest / dans l'ouest - préposition avec les points cardinaux (nord, sud, est, ouest)



## dadolyem

Y a-t-il de différence de nuance entre ces deux phrases?

-  J'habite à l'ouest de la France.
-  J'habite dans l'ouest de la France.

Merci d'avance

David

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. See also this thread in the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## lhb

Hello,
"J'habite à l'ouest de la France" means that you don't live in France but _at _the west of France, (USA for example). 
"J'habite dans l'ouest de la France" means that you live in France, _in _the west of France (Normandie for example).
Hope it helps.


----------



## le Fnake

I totally agree with my lhb


----------



## ymc

Yes there is.

J'habite dans l'ouest de la France means you live IN western France (referring to the area)

J'habite à l'ouest de la France means you live TO the west of France (referring to location in relation to the country as a whole)


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne considère pas la Normandie comme faisant partie de l'Ouest de la France, mais du Nord-Ouest, ce qui n'est pas tout à fait pareil selon moi.  En revanche, la région Poitou-Charentes est dans l'Ouest. 

Sinon, ne pas oublier la majuscule aux points cardinaux lorsqu'il s'agit de régions et non de directions :

_J'habite en Suisse à l'*e*st de la France.
J'habite à La Rochelle dans l'*O*uest de la France._


----------



## ronmexique

Bonjour,

Is it the same prepostions for all four points of the compass?
Dans le nord de la France/au nord de la France
Dans le sud de la France/au sud de la France

Merci.


----------



## Benouze

Bonjour,

Oui.


----------



## leonedavis

which is more grammatically correct: "au sud de La France" or "dans le sud de La France"?
or are they interchangeable?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi

The more usual is "dans le sud" if you are talking about the place but it depends on what you want to say.

Ex : je passe mes vacances dans le sud de la France
j'habite dans le sud de la France.

But : L'Espagne est située au sud de la France.


----------



## geostan

leonedavis said:


> which is more grammatically correct: "au sud de La France" or "dans le sud de La France"?
> or are they interchangeable?



They are not interchangeable. As Punky Zoé's examples make clear,

_dans le sud de_ means within the southern region,

whereas _au sud de_ means

beyond the southern region.

Cheers!


----------



## tilt

I'm sorry but I don't agree.
_Au sud_ does not always means _beyond the southern part_ of the considered place.
For example, one could say _cette maison possède une fenêtre au nord et deux au sud_.

I'd rather say that _au sud_ is a direction, whereas _dans le sud_ is a location.


----------



## geostan

And you don't think that a window is a boundary?


----------



## tilt

This makes kind of sense, yes, but we would say the same about rooms, for example : _le salon est au sud et la cuisine, au nord_.


----------



## geostan

But using your own terminology, we are no further ahead, because we are dealing with *location* and you are still using *au sud*. 

I wonder if what you mean is "has a southern exposure"
  or "faces south."


----------



## asabjork88

Do I get it right that if I say
-"au Sud de la France" it would mean south of France
but if I say 
-"dans le sud de la France" it would mean in South-France


----------



## superfrenchie

Yes, to be clear :
au sud de la france : situated at the south of France, not in France
dans le sud de la France : in the south region of France


----------



## geostan

superfrenchie said:


> au sud de la france : situated (*to* the) south of France, not in France
> dans le sud de la France : in the south*ern* region of France


----------



## not too far away

Bonjour, Est -ce "partir au sud" ou "partir dans le sud" de la France?


----------



## Meille

Au sud de la France = to the south of France.
Dans le sud de la France = in southern France.


----------



## not too far away

Mais on utilise lequel avec le verb partir? Merci d'avance


----------



## LART01

Hello
What exactly do you mean?
_Partir dans le sud _= can mean to move in the south of France
Partir au sud (de la France) = To travel to the southern part ( of France)


----------



## Finnfranglaise

Bonjour,

Is there a difference between the expressions of the type "*à* l'ouest de la France" and "*dans*  l'ouest de la France"? I used to think the former meant "outside of France,  (to the) west of it" and the latter "in Western France, in the West  parts of France", but now I've seen some examples where the former seems  to have been used to mean "in Western France" (i.e. inside the borders  of France). Very confusing...

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Donaldos

You are right about the difference between the two expressions and their respective meaning.

However, some (a majority of ?) people do use _à l'ouest de_ when they actually mean _dans l'Ouest de_, as you observed. This is so common that it might be considered normal usage today. 

Don't let it confuse you


----------



## wudile

Bonjour,

Exactly, it confuses me a lot! There is one sentence in my French text book as follow,

*La Provence est une région située au sud-est de la France.
*
Why not
*La Provence est une région située dans le sud-est de la France. ?*


----------



## Maître Capello

I'm afraid your textbook is just wrong. Besides, please mind the capitalization:

_La Provence est une région située au sud-est de la France._ 
_La Provence est une région située *dans* le Sud-Est de la France._


----------



## KennyHun

Et lorsqu'il n'y a rien qui suit, est-ce que les deux sont possibles pour désigner l'endroit où se situe quelque chose ? (Il y a déjà eu l'exemple des fenêtres plus en haut, mais alors que dans le cas d'une maison on peut prendre ça au sens d'_être orienté dans la direction de, _ce n'est pas le cas d'une gare par exemple dont on précise l'emplacement.)

La gare est *au* sud/*dans *le sud. (sans préciser _ville) _vs. La gare est dans le sud de la ville. (  La gare est au nord de la ville. - Autre sens.)


----------



## bellabellaluna

Bonsoir, est-ce que 'au nord/au sud/à l'ouest sous-entend toujours' hors de '?? 
prenons ces deux phrases que j'ai lus dans le dictionnaire : le riz ne profite pas au nord de la Chine. 'au nord de le Chine'= dans la partie nord de la Chine:

et celle-ci: 

les dépressions ont amené d'abondantes chutes de neige au nord du pays.

ici encore, ' au nord du pays' est toujours à l'intérieur du pays.


----------



## Maître Capello

bellabellaluna said:


> Bonsoir, est-ce que 'au nord/au sud/à l'ouest sous-entend toujours' hors de '??


En principe, oui, encore que même des francophones pourront faire l'erreur. Mais attention ! Dans vos deux exemples, la préposition _à_ est liée au verbe qui demande cette préposition : _qqch profite *à* qqn_, _amener qqch *à* qqn_.

Si on supprime _le nord de_, les choses sont peut-être plus claires :

_Le riz ne profite pas *à* la Chine.
Les dépressions ont amené d'abondantes chutes de neige *au* pays / *à* la Chine._​
Mais pour le deuxième exemple, on dira plus volontiers :

_Les dépressions ont amené d'abondantes chutes de neige *en* Chine._​
Dans ce cas, si on ajoute _le nord de_, on devra utiliser la préposition _dans_ :

_Les dépressions ont amené d'abondantes chutes de neige *dans* le nord du pays / *dans* le nord de la Chine._​


----------



## Mauricet

Maître Capello said:


> Dans vos deux exemples, la préposition _à_ est liée au verbe qui demande cette préposition : _qqch profite *à* qqn_, ...


Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit le sens voulu. _Profiter_ a peut-être ici le sens de _prospérer_, et serait alors intransitif. Il me semble qu'on a ici un exemple de plus de l'usage contesté de _au nord de_ au sens de _dans la partie nord de_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais alors dirais-tu : _Le riz ne profite pas en Chine_ ? Moi pas, car je trouve l'emploi absolu de _profiter_ de mauvais aloi. Je dirais dans ce cas : _Le riz n'est pas *profitable*…_

Je serais en revanche plus enclin à voir un mauvais usage de _au nord de_ dans l'exemple des chutes de neige…


----------



## Mauricet

En tout cas, je ne tiquerais pas à _Dans le nord de la Chine, le riz ne profite pas_.





> *c)* Progresser, s'améliorer. _On voulut que je fusse d'Église, et l'on me fit étudier, mais je ne profitais guère. J'aimais trop à jouer à la paume, c'est ce qui m'a perdu_ (Mérimée, _Carmen_, 1845, p.29):
> 4. Maman, qui n'était pas forte, se tuait à la besogne... Elle me gâtait, il n'y avait rien de trop beau pour moi, j'avais des professeurs de tout; et je *profitais* si peu, d'abord j'étais tombée malade, puis je n'écoutais pas, toujours à rire, le sang à la tête... Zola, _L'OEuvre_, 1886, p.24.
> *d)* _Fam._ Se développer, grossir, se fortifier. _Et Sylvie tournait tout autour, abandonnant son petit corps, les jambes gourdes, une cuiller de bois dans la main. − Elle a bien profité, dit Raboliot_ (Genevoix, _Raboliot_, 1925, p.340)._ L'enfant ne profitait guère, tout petit, tout pâlot; on dut le mettre au lait de chèvre_ (Pourrat, _Gaspard_, 1925, p.104).


----------

